# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  El azud de embataller

## perdiguera

El azud de Embataller está aguas abajo de Nonaspe en el río Matarraña.
Os pongo una panorámica y el cartel explicativo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Perdiguera.

He estado muchísmas veces en Nonaspe y desconocías su existencia :Confused: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Muchas gracias Perdiguera.
> 
> He estado muchísmas veces en Nonaspe y desconocías su existencia
> 
> Un saludo


Bueno no es muy fácil de encontrar.
Hay que tomar el camino que va por el margen derecho del Algars (_es un camino de pequeño recorrido perfectamente señalizado que lleva hasta el embalse de Ribarroja solamente utilizable por turismos en sus primeros 6 o 7 Km. iniciales y los 5 o 6 finales, el resto es para todoterrenos, trial o bicicleta de montaña_) seguirlo hasta pasar la confluencia con el Matarraña, seguir y en seguida aparece la cola del azud.
Un saludo y enhorabuena.

----------


## jlois

Perfecta explicación y la panorámica impresionante,amigo Perdiguera.

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------

